# 10000 fraises de pieanne!



## Nil-the-Frogg

10000, voilà qui impressionne, non? Moi, ça m'impressionne. Ma chère pieanne, je vous le dis tout net: vous passez trop de temps sur internet. Oh, je ne me plains pas de voir si souvent votre avatar mignon à croquer, mais je m'inquiète de votre santé. 

Ah, je vous aurais bien déniché une petite tarte à la rubarbe ou à la framboise pour fêter ça, mais hélas, ma connexion est si mauvaise ce soir que poster ce message est déjà toute une aventure... Je nose imaginer ce que donnerait la recherche d'une image appropriée. 

Mais gageons qu'une foule d'admirateurs va se presser pour vous gaver d'exquises sucreries (à ne pas faire tous les jours, hein? Juste pour les multiples de 10000 )


Bonne soirée!


----------



## Trisia

*Strawberry Pie*

*                                                                              Ingredients:*
                                             1/2 cup really good knowledge of English
5 cups intelligence
3 Tablespoons elegance
1 cup readiness to help others
dash of wit
1 baked Belgian-friendly pie shell (preferably somewhere on the French Riviera)
1/4 teaspoon competence
1-1/2 pints (3 cups) fresh strawberries
Mix all ingredients carefully. Leave on the forums for about... 2 years (?!?!).  Best served cold, with lots of cream and French language topping.
The result is amazing.10 000 great posts by an awesome pie[anne] 

(By the way, you're one of the first people I remember seeing on the forum. I think it was the pie that got to me. Made me want more and more sweets... whoops, I meant information!


----------



## Suehil

Pieanne, you have taught me so much! And not me alone. Thank you for your intelligence, your patience and for always being there for us all.
CONGRATULATIONS!

Sue


----------



## Agent Literary

Dear pieanne,

Like Trisia, you were one of the first people who really welcomed me round here (there have been many more since  - don't worry, I'm not lonely!)

 Thank you so much for all the help, support, enjoyment, friendliness and enthusiasm you've given to so many people 

There's never enough cake to go around. Is  this  big enough for all of us ?

Happy postiversary! Here's to the next 10,000!

AL


----------



## Punky Zoé

_M'enfin ?! c'est pas tous les jours qu'on entre dans le cercle très fermé des dix mille et plus.
À évènement exceptionnel, cadeau exceptionnel,
je t'ai concocté, en secret, une recette personnalisée.
Tu m'en diras des nouvelles !!! 

  Joyeux postiversaire, Pieanne  


_​


----------



## pieanne

Nil, Trisia, Suehil, Agent Literary, Punky Zoé...
MERCI !    

It's true I should get a life, but I do SO love English (and French) that I'm stuck in here!  
I'll try the recipe (can I add LOTS of whipped cream? I'm very partial to it)
And it's true we don't know eachother, but somehow we're "friends", even if we don't always agree (and that's what adds fun to interacting)

Merci à tous, again, and a special thought to Gaston, who's very Belgian!

Je crains bien d'être encore là pas mal de temps... L'anglais, c'est mon vice! (enfin, un de mes vices!)

Thank you, friends!   

Anne Tarte (LOL!)


----------



## Thomas1

Congratulations, Anne Tarte. 

Thanks for all your help we get from you and for being here, it's a real pleasure to come across such a person in the forums. 

Please accept this small token of gratitude. Bon appétit !


Tom


----------



## zazap

You love English (and French)?
Me too! Quelle coincidence!
Ça tombe vraiment bien qu'on les parle...
Bravo pour tes 10000
ZA
​


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

zazap said:


> You love English (and French)?
> Me too! Quelle coincidence!
> Ça tombe vraiment bien qu'on les parle...
> Bravo pour tes 10000
> ZA
> ​


Et c'est absolument incroyable que vous vous rencontriez ici, en plus!


----------



## pieanne

Merci Thomas, Merci Zazap!
Oui, quelle coïncidence!!!
La vie a parfois de ces mystères...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui enfin, la fraise n'est pas celle qu'on croit ! 
En plus je sais que ce n'est qu'un pretexte à chantilly ! 

Continue tes typos, j'écris un livre !


----------



## pieanne

Karine, tu es GENIALE!
Amis commnet ut fasi ça? 

Merci, ma grande!

(Tu me l'enverras, hein?)


----------



## geve

Il paraît qu'un proverbe québecois dit _"On ne peut pas manger des fraises à l'année."_
Alors qu'en France, on dirait plutôt _"__A la Pentecôte, fraises on goûte. A la Trinité, fraises au panier."_
Il semblerait qu'il y ait un proverbe néerlandais qui dit _"C'est sur la partie brûlée de la tarte que l'on met le plus de sucre."_
Et enfin j'ai trouvé celui-là sur un site de cuisine : _"Si on lui donne une tarte sur la joue droite, le gourmand tendra la joue gauche."_

Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire... Ah non, j'oubliais : félicitations aussi !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Un vieux proverbe de chez moi dit :

_Donne à un homme une un poisson que tu as cuisiné : il le mangera sans faim.
Apprends-lui à lire les posts de PieAnne : il ne comprendra pas forcément tout, parce qu'il ne parle pas bien anglais, mais il aura de plus en plus faim. 

_Keep on touilling !


----------



## pieanne

He he he!

Merci, Geve et Jean!

Il va falloir que je commence un petit recueil de "sayings" à propos des fraises et de la tarte!  (Miam!   )


----------



## AngelEyes

*Congratulations, my Belgian friend!*​ 
*I can echo what so many here have already done:*
*You were one of the first members I got close to here, and look at us, we're still communicating after all these months!*
*You are my faraway friend now...*
*someone I will cherish always.*
*Thank you for being one of my biggest critics. *
*Michigan and France are now just a smile away.*
*Bravo pour tes 10000*
*I "borrowed" that from up above. *​
*Over 10,000 posts?*
*Is that all?*
*WOW*
*Gabriel sends his kisses, and I send you my sincere and heartfelt congratulations!*​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Nicomon

pieanne said:


> Il va falloir que je commence un petit recueil de "sayings" à propos des fraises et de la tarte! (Miam!   )


 
Pour souligner tes 10 000 fraises je t'offre ceux-ci... que j'ai cueillis au hasard 
- Ce sont les enfants et les oiseaux qu'il faut interroger sur le goût des cerises et des fraises
- Faites comme les petits enfants qui de l'une des mains se tiennent à leur père, et de l'autre cueillent des fraises ou des mûres le long des haies ...
- La véritable discipline, c'est de ramasser des fraises sans en manger une seule.

T'en trouveras d'autres ici et la chanson c'est celle-là
Mais il est bien connu que les meilleures fraises poussent au Québec.  Mais pas en janvier. 

*BRAVO ANNE, ON EN REDEMANDE !*​


----------



## wildan1

A bit of doggerel (I'm sure DearPrudence and her sidekick will approve):

Pieanne always makes things sound _easy as pie._
Her ideas are well thought-out, never _pie in the sky_.
And when a tiny error creeps in, she'll _eat humble pie,_
Singing a song of sixpence, pocket full of rye.
But in the end
Win, lose or tie,
Pieanne will never let _four and twenty __forer@s__ bake in her pie_!

(Ah, lire mes pauvres vers, ça ne doit pas être de la tarte, hein?)

Félicitations Anne ! My stomach growls every time I see your avatar (still waiting for dessert!)

wildan1


----------



## pieanne

Thank you all! 

Angeleyes... and I thought Gabriel had started teaching you French!  

Nicomon... your Quebec strawberries taste wonderful! 

Wildan... waouh, didn't know you were a poet as well! I'll keep this one!  

Je voulais juste vous dire que, si j'aime les fraises (avec de la "crème fraîche", comme on dit chez moi en Belgique, JE NE LES SUCRE PAS ENCORE!!!


----------

